# Miracast Adaptor for Fire HDX?



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

I loved the ability to use an HDMI cable to connect my Fire HD to the television, used it all the time.  When I replaced it with the HDX I didn't realize immediately that I'd lost that ability, or may have reconsidered.

I know the HDX has "Miracast" connectivity, but I don't have a Miracast capable TV.  I don't have a Roku box either, although the TV is (in theory) capable of receiving a streaming signal, I've just never played with it.

Does anyone use a Miracast adaptor/transmitter/receiver with their HDX?  If so, which one, and how well does it work?  I'm not familiar with Miracast technology, not even sure what all I need.  Any help/recommendations would be appreciated!


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Amazon have quite a few and reading the product descriptions will probably tell you what you need to know:-

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_kk_2?rh=i%3Aaps%2Ck%3Amiracast+adapter&keywords=miracast+adapter&ie=UTF8&qid=1391260249


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Be careful. Not all dongles are Miracast capable. For example, I don't believe the Google Chromecast thingie works with the Fire. And a lot of the ones that are compatible are not rated very highly (I've been looking also).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I've got a Miracast thingy that I've been meaning to review for ages.  I'll try to get it up this morning....

Betsy


----------

